# bought another f250 last nite



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

i bought another f250 last nite 
its a 1994 ford f250 diesel non powerstroke motor not the motor i wanted but it will do 
i wanted a poerstroke but for the price it was not bad

so its a 94 f250 diesel 4x4 with a 8ft western unimount truck sounds beautiful but it needs a trans and a oil pan and some cosmetic work nothing major 
guy wanted 3grand for it i got him down way down im picking it up tonite cause my friend owns a towing company and he coudlnt get out there to pick it up till tonite but thats ok i will try to get pictures up later on ,tonite or tomorow but im gonna fix it up and use for my second truck or i am gonna use it for a backup truck for plowing and get a couple more parking lots next year and stick someone in it to drive it.:redbounce


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

nothing wrong with the old IDI non turbo motors, plenty of power for pushing snow.....I just wouldnt heavy haul with it.

Plenty reliable too. Are you going to pull the engine to do the oil pan?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

And enjoy the mileage and lack of maintenance. Thumbs Up


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

You'll want to put a Dana 60 in the front of that thing.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

well as far as the oil the pan i got to do the trans so when i send it for the trans to be done i will just pay the extra money have them do the oil pan this way i dont have to take the motor out .i prob wont pull heavy with it im only gonna pull a landscape trailer if anything and im still keeping my 96 f250 gas so i have two trucks.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

GET BIGGEST transmission cooler you can find.

Those idi 7.3L doesn't have turbo so it overheat E40D easier.


They pretty tough expect E40D just put bigger transmission cooler.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

really thats prob why the trans is f**ed up any way i will get that trans cooler done thank you very much.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

snowplowpro;1258474 said:


> really thats prob why the trans is f**ed up any way i will get that trans cooler done thank you very much.


Yes just get BIGGEST ONE you can find. Stack fin radiator is best for cooler. You could add electric fan and switch ON when temp gauge go up. Like that cooler is best. http://www.timskelton.com/lightning/race_prep/reliability/images/sd_cooler_installed.jpg

It worth investment by have Temp gauge on transmission.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

Milwaukee;1258477 said:


> Yes just get BIGGEST ONE you can find. Stack fin radiator is best for cooler. You could add electric fan and switch ON when temp gauge go up. Like that cooler is best. http://www.timskelton.com/lightning/race_prep/reliability/images/sd_cooler_installed.jpg
> 
> It worth investment by have Temp gauge on transmission.


thats really nice i like that one were do i buy it from


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I thought the 94's were Turbo but not Powerstroke name.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

some of them had a factory turbo, some of them didn't


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

That transmission cooler is a trucool max. I have one and it works great.
Try - http://www.transmissioncoolers.us/M...Store_Code=T&Category_Code=trucool-MAX-cooler .,about $160.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a tru cool max in my Bronco, about the only thing you could get better would be a 6.0 diesel tranny cooler.

I think I paid $130ish shipped off ebay


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

i will check around


----------



## enosez (Dec 14, 2009)

snowplowpro;1257754 said:


> i bought another f250 last nite
> its a 1994 ford f250 i wanted a poerstroke but for the price it was not bad


Snowplow pro. I got a 94 f250 turbo diesel if youre interested..Needs some work though..


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

whats wrong with it can u post some pics/how much

cause i might sell this one


----------

